# RGA8 first refinish



## chrisxrome (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi! So after much thought and putting off this task I've finally filled the gap in my pants with balls and gotten down to it. 

Stock RGA8. Got some DiMarzio PAF8's to go into it. I'll be filling the cavity for the EQ switch so it only has a selector and volume knob. I'm trying to design some pickup rings that I don't have to screw into and damage the body - this is still in progress - that will be made of either rosewood or wenge (Along with the volume knob and selector handle thing). 

The colour will be a light blue/mint colour. No clear coat as I like matte/dull finishes. 

Dismantled


Sanded all dull 'n' junk


Body close up!


Sanded the back of the neck down a little too, it feels bloody quick!


There's an unaccounted hole here. I can only assume that's where the ground wire goes to the bridge? A single black wire was in there, not attached to anything?



Will update when there's stuff to update. Any help would be SICK!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, that's the ground. What would you like us to help you with? It seems like you're on the right track, and I think a light blue would look awesome on this.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 22, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Yes, that's the ground. What would you like us to help you with? It seems like you're on the right track, and I think a light blue would look awesome on this.



10 points to me! Okay a couple questions:

1) What primer is best and how many coats? 
2) I want a matte finish, so do I just not clear coat it after colour? And I assume you wet sand it as normal after colour is applied to smooth it out?
3) Is there a way I could make pickup rings that don't require to be drilled into the body? - I'd settle for glued as I probably won't be selling this guitar on!

Sorry for the nooby questions. I just wanna be thorough and I'm bloody terrified of messing this up haha


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 23, 2013)

1) Don't really know, but I'm sure someone will pitch in before long.

2) I think it's best to spray a few coats of clear anyways, unless you want it to wear through super quick. Most clearcoats are way more durable that paints, and you'd get the matte effect by finish sanding with progressively higher grits and stopping when you think it's "suitably matte".

3)I'd cut eight pieces of dowel rod to the same length as the cavity depth and glue the pieces to the corners of the cavities. These would be what you'd screw the pickup ring into.

As for making the rings themselves, check this video out:


I used some of his tips when I made a six string ring recently. Turned out rather nice if I say so myself.

edit: A word of warning, though- if you want the grain of the ring to run parallel to the fretboard then consider making the thinnest wall a little thicker, like the dude in the video does. Perpendicular grain on such a thin section spells doom, take it from someone who's been there.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 23, 2013)

The EQ switch hole has been filled! I realise it's a shabby job. But I thought overkill would be better than underkill. Easily sanded away anyway. It is filled all the way through as well. 




Today I am going to aim to pick up some wenge to make my own pickup rings, volume knob, selector switch and truss rod cover (wish me luck) and HOPEFULLY the colour I want to spray it. I have a primer already and apparently it's alright. Hopefully. Yeah


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 23, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'd cut eight pieces of dowel rod to the same length as the cavity depth and glue the pieces to the corners of the cavities. These would be what you'd screw the pickup ring into.



That's bloody genius. I will most definitely do that! 

That neck pickup ring may be a little difficult but I'm sure there's a way around it. I'll make some card mock-ups of them and show you guys and go from there!


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 24, 2013)

Sanded down the filler all level. Feeling pretty professional right now. Not bad if I do say so myself!



This primer got good reviews and a mate of mine used it on a refinish project himself so I got that from a local DIY store



Waiting on a gloss aqua blue and clear matt finish spray. GOD THIS IS EXCITING. 
Wenge block is being sent out tomorrow as well. Updates soon!

If I'm doing anything wrong give me a heads up before I ruin my life forever.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay so! This has been primed. 3 coats, sand, coat, sand. Had a few runs and hiccups but nothing too major that sandpaper hasn't sorted out.




My chosen colour and clear matt spray should arrive tomorrow as well. So, I'm sure the first couple of coats of colour will make it's way onto it's new wooden home in the next few days!

Wood hasn't arrived so the construction of pickup rings is yet to begin. Which makes me sad due to delaying putting my baby back together longer than necessary. 

ALSO. I have just found out the DiMarzio pot I bought for my DiMarzio pickups is too big to fit through the body cavity. Meaning I'll have to drill it............ This does NOT fill my with happiness and I will no doubt put it off. SIGH




If anyone is willing to accept a reasonable payment for making the pickup rings for me I'd be okay with that and I'd no doubt send you a Christmas card haha C'MON GUYS


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 27, 2013)

Colour has been applied. Looks nice as hell. Love the colour.

Clear coating tomorrow then I shall put some pictures up! 

I'm waiting on replies from people who may be making my pickup rings for me so that's one less thing I need to worry about if one of them agrees to do it haha fingers crossed!

I'm repeat-reading wiring diagrams for DiMarzio's as well so I can get straight to it without too many problems when it comes to wiring them back up. 

A week from today, things should be back up and ready to play! WAHEY


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 27, 2013)

I know no-one cares about this thread. But I need to keep updating it in hopes someone will eventually actually help haha




SO. Thought I'd screw the pickups in to see how they look. 

THEY LOOK WONKY IS HOW THEY LOOK. 

May only be by a few degrees but it's lame as hell!

This has annoyed me a little bit if I'm honest.

What the hell do I do now? Will I have to consider this in the making of pickup rings?


----------



## Berserker (Nov 28, 2013)

chrisxrome said:


> I know no-one cares about this thread. But I need to keep updating it in hopes someone will eventually actually help haha


 

What help are you actually waiting for? The pickup looks wonky because you screwed it in wonkily. Of course you have to factor this in with the rings... if the holes you drill are off centre, the pickup will be off centre.


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 28, 2013)

Berserker said:


> What help are you actually waiting for? The pickup looks wonky because you screwed it in wonkily. Of course you have to factor this in with the rings... if the holes you drill are off centre, the pickup will be off centre.



I haven't drilled any holes, these are the existing holes that were drilled from the Ibanez factory.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 28, 2013)

So keen to get my hands on one of these and do a refinish! Hoping to learn to do some staining though!

Following this!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 28, 2013)

Your pickup rings won't be using those holes, so if you make them straight then you'll only have to worry about drilling the holes in the corner dowels correctly. Make templates whenever possible!!


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Your pickup rings won't be using those holes, so if you make them straight then you'll only have to worry about drilling the holes in the corner dowels correctly. Make templates whenever possible!!



Thanks dude! I'll just give 1mm leeway at the top and bottom of the pickups, that should ensure a nice fit. 

I'm making some templates out of card right now just to see how it goes. Then work from there!


----------



## mynameismarc (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't feel too bad about the factory drilled pickup positioning; I actually ran into the same problem recently when replacing my stock Ibanez pickup with a Dimarzio Crunchlab 7. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 28, 2013)

mynameismarc said:


> Don't feel too bad about the factory drilled pickup positioning; I actually ran into the same problem recently when replacing my stock Ibanez pickup with a Dimarzio Crunchlab 7. Keep the pictures coming!



I'll be sure to do so! I'm in contact with a local luthier who may be making me some pickup rings for them, so hopefully that'll work out! 

I've been clear coating tonight. Had a minor hiccup that I can't fix right now which is annoying - but I am lucky to come as far as I have without any issues so I'll accept it - but I may rectify it when it's dry. If it doesn't look too bad I might not bother as it's only small, on the back and only for me to play!


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 3, 2013)

The headstock has been sanded up to 2000 grit wet 'n' dry paper, polished and put back together. Sanding the body up to the same right now and should be attached to the neck before the day is up! Wahey


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 4, 2013)

GUYS BLOODY HELL.

WHAT DO YOU DO IF YOU'VE ACCIDENTALLY SANDED BACK TOO FAR HAHA (Literally crying on the inside) 

I've managed to be that persistent in how smooth I want it that I've taken some paint off - only really tiny scuffs with 2000 grit paper - but god what do I do, I might eat my own hair and there's quite a lot of it. 

Apart from that little c**k up - new Schaller Strap locks came today. Wire for soldering which will be happening tomorrow with the help of my neighbor. If I can figure out the right wiring as I've managed to build it up that much I've convinced myself I can't do it haha god damn it.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 5, 2013)

Pickups are in! Only thing left to do is solder everything up and string it up then I can have her back in my arms all over again... 




Upgraded to Schaller strap locks too - they seem to have a lot of praise on this forum. Look slick anyway!




If anyone can point me in the right direction for an easy as hell guide to soldering in pickups with 1 volume pot, 3 way selector and an input that'd be awesome as I've managed to scare myself out of doing it haha

Thanks!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 5, 2013)

It turned out really well dude congrats!


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 5, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> It turned out really well dude congrats!



Thanks man! I'm quite happy with it. God knows it's not perfect but hey. No-one else touches my baby!

Okay, wiring. When I got the pickups the wires were already grouped like this. I don't know what any of them are or where they go hahaha




I kept the wires to the selector on a bit so I know where everything came from. But I didn't note where they actually went... So, that was a pointless exercise. Sigh




This input jack. Has 3 pins and every diagram I've seen they only have 2... So, what kind of witchcraft is going on here? 




If anyone can point me in the right direction that'd be super awesome. I'm so anxious to play this thing now I don't want to dilly-dally around with my finger up my hoop. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 5, 2013)

^It's got three pins because it's a stereo jack. Active pickups use the third pin as an "on-switch", letting the battery connect to the circuit through the sleeve of the regular mono plug. This is why active pickups will drain fast unless you remember to unplug i after every session.

For the wiring, have you tried googling "Dimazion Ibanez wiring" or something like that? I've had to install several brands of pickups into Ibanez guitars, and I've always gotten a bunch of great search results. Or failing that, shoot Dimarzio a mail, they've surely got that stuff on file.


----------



## Stijnson (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks awesome man! Enjoy!


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 5, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^It's got three pins because it's a stereo jack. Active pickups use the third pin as an "on-switch", letting the battery connect to the circuit through the sleeve of the regular mono plug. This is why active pickups will drain fast unless you remember to unplug i after every session.
> 
> For the wiring, have you tried googling "Dimazion Ibanez wiring" or something like that? I've had to install several brands of pickups into Ibanez guitars, and I've always gotten a bunch of great search results. Or failing that, shoot Dimarzio a mail, they've surely got that stuff on file.



I see I see. Don't know what's what haha

I have, but everything is different and there isn't a straight forward one I understand. I don't want to guess everything from not knowing exactly what the diagrams are saying!


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey I know you've already done what you're going to do... But I noticed that you filled the toggle slot... 

And it got me thinking about those pickup routes... 

Since you're going passive and refinishing, would it have been possible to make blocks of wood to fill the EMG sized slots but put a passive pup route in the center of the block and then sand it so that it follows the curve of the top?


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 5, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hey I know you've already done what you're going to do... But I noticed that you filled the toggle slot...
> 
> And it got me thinking about those pickup routes...
> 
> Since you're going passive and refinishing, would it have been possible to make blocks of wood to fill the EMG sized slots but put a passive pup route in the center of the block and then sand it so that it follows the curve of the top?



I did think about doing that. But I think the only outcome of me trying to do something like that with zero experience in anything I'd need to pull it off could only end in pain haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

Good point...  

I imagine you'd either have to be REALLY good or go extremely slowly... Maybe a little of both.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 5, 2013)

Prophetable said:


>



I've found this before. The more I look at it the more it doesn't mean anything to me haha I'm a simple kinda guy, it's not colour coded, the selector thing hasn't got all the little tabs that mine has. So naturally I'd probably find a map to the holy grail within that diagram before I could read it for what it is.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

There is another section on their page that will explain to you the color codes of your specific pickup according to company. 

www.guitarelectronics.com


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys I'm sorry to bump this again - sigh - but I've noticed on my input the lugs aren't obviously designated to each part. There's 3 lugs and they're just all in the top on a flat surface. 

Further inspection looking down the hole the jack fits into, they don't look to be attached to anything either. Literally just strips of metal coming from each lug. 

This modding out business is a bloody vortex - how does anyone do this without losing their marbles?!

EDIT: On a plus note, I've figured out the rest of the wiring and where that needs to go - thanks to the above comments (y)


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 6, 2013)

I just opened up my RG8 today. The black wire should be ground. The white should be hot.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 7, 2013)

Well guys. Disaster has struck. But it's not my doing - to our surprise I'm sure.

But I was watching films and sorting out the cables in the back of my guitar and cutting wires ready for the task of soldering

And an excited Doberman runs in and jumps up

Taken a decent amount of paint off with his rather large claws. 

I am really quite pissed off if I'm honest, knowing I'll probably have to go through the whole process again. 

Now, sorry to bump this yet again. Just updating it and stuff.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 7, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


>



Literally might cry haha. Was supposed to be finished last night. I was supposed to be playing it right now after it being out of my hands for nearly 2 weeks. 

Can't believe my rotten luck! I'm gonna try spray the areas effected and coat them and sand and just see how it goes. If that doesn't work I'm probably going to eat my kettle filled with boiling water.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 7, 2013)

It was so pretty though. Hoping you can fix it with minimal effort!


----------



## pondman (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm Doberman skin guitar


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 8, 2013)

pondman said:


> Hmm Doberman skin guitar



It's definitely become a possibility. Can titebond his head to the headstock as well? 

I've tried to just respray the areas effected, but after sanding you can still tell it's been sprayed and has marks where the existing paint meets the patch up. 

It looks terrible and I am so unhappy haha

A full refinish seems to be the only option left. 

There's not enough air in the world for me to sigh with


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay guys. UPDATE TIME

I've been advised to - instead of restarting the whole thing when it's only one area that's affected - to just sand off what needs re-doing and taping off the rest of it, overlapping a slight amount of the good finish and blending in. 

Although it's probably not the best idea. It's worth a try at least. 

The area scratched to hell by a dog of hell is only the top horn, which has already been sanded away. Everything else is taped off and I'll work on it over the weekend.

If ANYONE has done this before, this way. Any insight would be massively appreciated. I am so eager to play it again you have no idea haha

Thanks!


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hey I know you've already done what you're going to do... But I noticed that you filled the toggle slot...
> 
> And it got me thinking about those pickup routes...
> 
> Since you're going passive and refinishing, would it have been possible to make blocks of wood to fill the EMG sized slots but put a passive pup route in the center of the block and then sand it so that it follows the curve of the top?



I will get a used RGA8 within 3 weeks and will partially fill the pickup cavity's and sand then rout it to fit passives  I will also fill that terribly placed baterry cavity.. and paint it white of course!

chrisxrome, where did you get that decal?

Looking great! too bad for the mad dog that was obviously jalouse because your guitar got more attention than him


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 13, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> I will get a used RGA8 within 3 weeks and will partially fill the pickup cavity's and sand then rout it to fit passives  I will also fill that terribly placed baterry cavity.. and paint it white of course!
> 
> chrisxrome, where did you get that decal?
> 
> Looking great! too bad for the mad dog that was obviously jalouse because your guitar got more attention than him



I was going to go down that route. But I had a lack of faith in my abilities so I've gone pickup ring road, instead!

I ordered them off eBay. They came in a pack of different and come in just about every colour under the sun. Pretty good!

Thanks man!


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi guys. After applying as much patience as I had within me. Touching up the effected areas to try bring this baby back to life. My efforts were in vain. 

It looks like Frankenstein's monster and I am quite unhappy about this. Really quite mad actually. 

How foolish of me to expect no slip-ups in a first time, refinishing endeavor. 

So, tonight I shall start re-sanding the body back down, ordering the primer, paint, clear coat etc etc and go in for round 3 as soon as possible. I had also considered trying to put on a veneer to make it a little more poppin'! But my failures have had a knock-on effect on my confidence in doing this so shall stick to a paint finish. 

I feel I've let you all down and I'm sorry, fellow guitar maniacs - I have failed you. 

Big cries.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 26, 2013)

Hah, you did a good looking job on the first finish. The second one was just an experiment.

I look forward to seeing the results (again).


----------



## ExplorerZageira (Dec 30, 2013)

First Post Ever! I just got an RGA8 and have been researching refinishes, new pups, pots, wiring diagrams and the like. I hope yours turns out! I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions myself.


----------



## stuglue (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the end product. Hope you enjoy the Paf8 pickups


----------



## Adam_T (Dec 31, 2013)

ExplorerZageira said:


> First Post Ever! I just got an RGA8 and have been researching refinishes, new pups, pots, wiring diagrams and the like. I hope yours turns out! I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions myself.




Where are you located in NC? I am in Charlotte and just redid my own RGA8 and can help out if needed.  

Anyway..just throwing that out there, haha. Not trying to jack this thread.

PS - I enjoyed reading this thread and liked your original refinish.


----------



## ExplorerZageira (Jan 3, 2014)

Adam_T said:


> Where are you located in NC? I am in Charlotte and just redid my own RGA8 and can help out if needed.
> 
> Anyway..just throwing that out there, haha. Not trying to jack this thread.
> 
> PS - I enjoyed reading this thread and liked your original refinish.


 
I'm currently in good ol Durham for the time being. I used this and several other threads on RGA8's and so far I've got mine sanded (looked pretty much like the OP's pics), primed, and now painted. Just waiting on some finish I ordered to get here. Also ordered some D Activators, and two new 500k pots. Gonna widen that spot for the eq switch and hopefully turn it into a tone knob. We'll see, I've never soldered before, and I've been looking at all kinds of diagrams. Good luck with yours, and to the OP too (not trying to jack the thread either). I'll probably start a thread at some point and post pics and ask questions, especially with the wiring...


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 3, 2014)

Fayetteville/Fort Bragg here. I don't have the A, though. Just the regular RG8.


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 26, 2014)

Quite a necro-bump. huh?

So. A lot of things have been going on since my last update to this and I've been HELLA busy! New job that I hated, lost the new job, got another new job that I hate, pursuing personal goals with my illustration career, girlfriend being a god damn knob, etc etc. 

This has been put off and I'm putting a stop to it! This is my only guitar so it's been MONTHS since I've been able to play anything. I've also picked up a Pod X3 live for a good price off a friend and now I'm even more buzzed to get playing again. 

I was re-sanding the body down, went down to wood, thought it looked okay, kept going and going and I dig it. Though I fear I've hit the dreaded Ibanez clear coat... God help me. I'm thinking just a slightly darker stain and a matt clear coat - keeping some of the texture cause that's what's I likes! Very different direction than what was originally planned huh? Seems a shame to paint over something I like the look of. 

I've also decided that I'm going to take it to someone who knows what they're doing to wire her back up to avoid anymore delays. This WILL be up and back to working-order soon I swear! w

ANYWAY - Singular pic. Any tips or prayers to help get through the clear coat would be awesome haha


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 26, 2014)

unfortunatly the horror Ibane filler is a pain. I got mine of with some 40 grid and started sanding by hand, took many hours but the result was very pleasing  my rga8 will be done by tomorrow I hope!







after clear..


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

That looks awesome! Love the colour of that. I'm getting mentally prepped for a night of 40 grit fun. I've got some red/brown stain at home that I think will look awesome with the grain. 

With stain do I need to do more than one coat or is it down to preference?


----------



## Dcm81 (Mar 27, 2014)

chrisxrome said:


> That looks awesome! Love the colour of that. I'm getting mentally prepped for a night of 40 grit fun. I've got some red/brown stain at home that I think will look awesome with the grain.
> 
> With stain do I need to do more than one coat or is it down to preference?



You sure about staining? All personal preference of course but I wouldn't do it on an asymetrical 2-piece body without a pretty uniform grain. 
Don't mean to be a dick, so don't get me wrong, but is it maybe a case of you taking the easier path after all the hassle you went through with the repaint?
 


jarnozz said:


> unfortunatly the horror Ibane filler is a pain. I got mine of with some 40 grid and started sanding by hand, took many hours but the result was very pleasing  my rga8 will be done by tomorrow I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum! That looks great. Is that a thin veneer you slapped on there, or how did you get the quilt effect??


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> You sure about staining? All personal preference of course but I wouldn't do it on an asymetrical 2-piece body without a pretty uniform grain.
> Don't mean to be a dick, so don't get me wrong, but is it maybe a case of you taking the easier path after all the hassle you went through with the repaint?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it's safe to say this is a 1 piece? No evidence of a seam, not even on the back and the grain follows?


----------



## Dcm81 (Mar 27, 2014)

Must be the lighting on the first pic then cause the treble side looks much lighter and you can see a straight line running all the way through...


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 27, 2014)

I stained one coat of black, sanded back and stained red over it. All it needs  the clear is made with rusti plastic coat. Its heat, water and solvent resistened. Easy to apply and great to work with. Its a 0.8 mm veneer! Hot glue and iro method. This is the back


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> Must be the lighting on the first pic then cause the treble side looks much lighter and you can see a straight line running all the way through...



I take back what I said - you were right. I thought it was where the light was hitting and stuff, upon taking more of the clear coat off, the seam!

Which is a shame cause I kinda liked how the grain was looking. My life is a sham. 

God damn it. I want a natural finish guitar now, I don't wanna paint it, it will go wrong again and I'll have to wait even longer to play it. 

I've spent 3 hours tonight sanding and it was all for nothing haha. Anyone have any suggestions what to do with this guitar? I'm stumped. I just wanna play it.

EDIT: Will a dark stain not hide the contrast enough for it to look good?


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 27, 2014)

My body is actually a 3 piece xD the grain of the pieces flows well luckly!


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

jarnozz said:


> My body is actually a 3 piece xD the grain of the pieces flows well luckly!



Mine is as well. The grain goes pretty good but the middle piece is a little darker than the outer wings. The stain should take it all to an equal colour, shouldn't it?


----------



## Dcm81 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have never stained before so I couldn't say but it does seem logical. Maybe you could do what jarnozz did (great job btw man, it looks awesome!) and put a thin veneer on and stain/oil? in a natural color to get the finish you want.

Sorry to be the arse that burst the bubble man. I feel for you - I'm doing something similar with my old Ibby Iceman but using a thicker 8mm walnut veneer/top and I messed up pretty bad. I'm up the creek now but there's always a paddle somewhere


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 27, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> I have never stained before so I couldn't say but it does seem logical. Maybe you could do what jarnozz did (great job btw man, it looks awesome!) and put a thin veneer on and stain/oil? in a natural color to get the finish you want.
> 
> Sorry to be the arse that burst the bubble man. I feel for you - I'm doing something similar with my old Ibby Iceman but using a thicker 8mm walnut veneer/top and I messed up pretty bad. I'm up the creek now but there's always a paddle somewhere



I'm looking into it! Does look awesome. I've contacted the myth that is Pondman for some more experienced opinions on the matter. 

Haha don't worry about it man! I think I'd rather have my bubble burst than live with my head in the clouds where every thing is made of Megan Fox' breasts and chocolate fudge sundaes. Just sucks, I was feeling optimistic about getting it done so I can play after it being in pieces for over 3 months!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 28, 2014)

There's no problem with having a natural or stained finish on a multi-piece body when the grain isn't clashing more than yours is. Ibanez does it on their own factory finishes and it's usually rather inconspicuous. I say go for it and don't look back!


----------



## chrisxrome (Mar 31, 2014)

This is my station for the next couple of hours free I have. 

40 grit sandpaper and a clear coat that seems un-budgable. 

Also got some dark oak stain. Liked the colour and stuff. Headstock will be having the same treatment as soon as I make it through this... Sigh


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been ill the past couple days and it's lame. But tonight I've ignored it and got a little more work done. It seems the dreaded Ibanez clear coat has (mostly) been removed, after many hours. Y'all can see here. Also blacked out the cavities a couple days ago




Just got the sides to do... You can see where the clear has been taken off!







And the insides of the horns. Which I'm sure will be loads of fun. 




Hope to start staining process before the weekend


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking forward to see it after staining!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 7, 2014)

Yo! Sanding has finished. It's all prepped for staining tonight. I'll post some before and after pictures when it's done. Excited to see how it comes out! 

Also, I've ordered a headstock veneer, similar grain pattern and colour to basswood to match the body which will also be stained once I've applied it - when they say to iron it on, is that a literal statement and I need to use an actual iron? Haha


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 7, 2014)

For the headstock I'd use a straight piece of wood and some clamps. Press firmly and dont go crazy on the amount of glue! Ironing veneer takes some getting used to. You will scorch your veneer fairly quick if you arent careful. But if you want to go the iron way make sure you use glue that is fit for the job. Plain white woodlue will do if it is poly vynil acrilic based.

Cover the surface of the headstock and the veneer with glue. And let it set for the time given on the flacon. The veneer will start to deform. This is normal so dont freak out and try to make it flat! Put the piece on the headstock. The glue should be fairly tacky and the two pieces stick together. Now get your iron and a damm rag. Wet the veneer slightly to prevent burning. Get some baking paper so there is no contact between the iron and the wood. You dont want to screw up mum's or wives fancy iron  and it will help the iron to glide over the wood. Start at the nut and get the veneer close to the fretboard. Work your way down and make sure you get it all nice and straight. The nice thing about ironing is that you can correct flaws which is not possible when cold glueing. Oh and dont forget!!!! Take some paper and draw the outline of the headstock near the nut. Puncture the paper or draw a dot where your screw holes are! Not so needed for. Tunerholes. Dont use a drill to get the tuner holes free. It will eat veneer! Make a small hole and file djently  or use a dremel with a sanding bit on low speed.

Thats how I nail the headstock 

Hope this is helpfull!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey! Staining has begun and it's been fun! Went kinda well I think, as well. 

This is before:




After one round of staining! LOOKS GOOD HUH




I'll probably end up doing another coat tonight before I go to sleep. Veneer for the headstock should arrive tomorrow as well - finally feeling a little optimistic about finishing this guitar! RIGHT ON!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 7, 2014)

jarnozz said:


> But if you want to go the iron way make sure you use glue that is fit for the job. Plain white woodlue will do if it is poly vynil acrilic based.



The veneer I've ordered comes pre-glued for ironing so that'll be the route I take!

It can't end up too catastrophic that's for sure haha


----------



## will_shred (Apr 8, 2014)

After my nightmareish experience trying to remove a clearcoat from basswood, I have the utmost respect for anyone who can pull that off.


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 8, 2014)

will_shred said:


> After my nightmareish experience trying to remove a clearcoat from basswood, I have the utmost respect for anyone who can pull that off.



Haha it hasn't been a massively pleasant experience I must say. But the outcome has been rather nice so I'm happy I went through with it!

ALSO GUYS. 

I'm happy with the depth of stain. I'm gonna sand it down with 1500 and 2000 grit paper and put on another for good measure. 

What are the dangers of not clear coating after? I really like the texture and the look of it and I don't want to impair it in ANY way at all - that and I don't trust the clear coat in a can after last time haha


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 8, 2014)

It is probebly not a great idea not to protect a water based dye. You could give some oils a try. Test it on scrap first though. I used rustin plastic coat on mine and it is solid and very easy to use. You do need a day off to lay down the layers. Fill the pores. you dont even have to! tje first coat will take care of that. apply a coat every 2 hours. Keep free from dust a moist. Apply it with a brush or roller. roller is very easy and works great! after several coats stop and let it harden. sand flat with 1200 up to 2000 and polish with plastic coat. That is my go to method for a clear coat. Man I love that stuff! though the fumes are a pain so vent well! and it costs like 20 euro's. no money for a solid clear!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys/ Sorry to bump this up again but I got excited. 

Put the neck on my guitar after sanding to 2500 grit paper, staining again then sanding it AGAIN to 2500. It feels amazing and looks amazing and god damn I'm just stoked! 

Here it is anyway with pickups screwed in and neck attached. 

Still really back-and-fourth about clear coating. It looks too good.


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 9, 2014)

Ivars V said:


> Looks great!



Thanks man! I'm stoked on it. Can't wait to get the veneer on the headstock. That'll top it off nicely


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 9, 2014)

chrisxrome said:


> Thanks man! I'm stoked on it. Can't wait to get the veneer on the headstock. That'll top it off nicely


Now I wish I had more time work on my refinish project. You tease, man!


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay progress! Veneer came today so naturally I've blasted through that - every step was as heart wrenching as the next. But I feel I've came through it pretty well and I'm happy with the results!

After ironing on and trimmed down a touch




After careful sanding down to size and puncturing where the machine heads will go in. 




I can not WAIT to get this thing going, finally!







What do you guys think?


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay guys. I've got someone who can do the electrics for me who does soldering and welding for a living and is bloody good at it. I just need to know what's what before I give him the guitar so he knows where to put everything. 

I need wires identifying haha




I've found diagrams online but a lot of them don't specify what lug needs to be wired... Also the lug on the 3 way that's circled with the black wire... What is that all about?!




Anyone give me a heads-up on this? What one gets wired up where? I'm so lost with this and the more I look into it the more worked up about it I get!




Also... In every diagram I've seen, capacitors aren't pictured anywhere. Do I need one? I've gone from active to passive. This is all just too confusing for a first timer. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 11, 2014)

First pic: I think the black and white ones are for coil splitting, though someone should correct me if I'm wrong. I seem to recall that from the Dimarzio website. There should be plenty of wiring diagrams online, though. Try and hunt one down and it should make it a bit easier.

Second pic: One of the lugs on the pot gets bent and soldered to the casing which becomes ground (think it might be the furthest one on the right but AGAIN, look up a diagram before taking my word for it. I don't always know what I'm talking about ). That black wire that you circled, if it's soldered to the metal casing (which it looks to be) then I'm pretty sure that's another ground wire. And yes you can run another ground wire from the pot casing to the bridge.

Last pic: That's a stereo jack, mono jacks only have two lugs but you can wire a stereo jack as a mono one if you leave one of those lugs alone (can't remember which one; again, find wiring diagrams to help out with this). If you aren't using a tone pot then you will not need a capacitor. If you are, find a diagram that uses 1 Vol and 1 Tone controls.

I totally understand that this can be really confusing and overbearing for a first timer but if your buddy is good with wiring, you should be set. Just looks through a bunch of different wiring diagrams online. They're super helpful and will show you just about exactly what needs to go where.

Hope this helped.


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys... I sent the guitar off to a guitar tech to do all the wiring for me. 

And.

The task has been complete. 

Check out the thread here


----------

